# Topics > Conversational AI >  Cognigy.AI, Cognigy GmbH, enterprise conversational AI, Düsseldorf, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Cognigy GmbH

Home page - cognigy.com/products/cognigy-ai

----------


## Airicist

Cognigy.AI in a nutshell - Automation platform for chat and voice channels

Sep 21, 2020




> Cognigy.AI is the leading enterprise conversational AI automation platform for building advanced, integrated customer and employee communications using intelligent voice- and chatbots.
> 
> With precise, reliable intent recognition, highly flexible dialogs and seamless integration into backend systems, Cognigy.AI creates superior user experiences, and helps companies reduce support costs and improve scalability. Cognigy.AI is available in SaaS and on-premise environments and supports conversations in any language and on any channel including web, phone, SMS and mobile apps.

----------

